# No Notifications



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm not receiving any Notifications.
Gmail account, double checked everything, all is good and nothing changed.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 28, 2019)

same here


----------



## Mengland89 (Oct 28, 2019)

one too many people may have marked this sites email used to send out notifications as spam or fake and the domain may be temporarily black listed from sending to gmail users. Gmail is famous for blacklisting legit emails from huge and small companies. What ever email provider/host the site owner uses may want to call in and ask to see if the email has been blacklisted.


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't do the email but I don't get the regular alerts a lot of times.
Richie


----------



## old sarge (Oct 28, 2019)

I get notices/alerts on topics I follow. I use the mail program that came with my iMac. I don’t trust google and gmail.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

No response from any Staff?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2019)

bmudd14474
   Will have to help you.  Sorry I cant.

By what I can see you have all the right stuff checked.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> bmudd14474
> Will have to help you.  Sorry I cant.
> 
> By what I can see you have all the right stuff checked.


 Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2019)

chilerelleno
 we checked and see that you are receiving emails from us. We sent you one and it shows delivered 17 minutes ago.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> same here



Your email provider is know for soft blocking emails from different forums and groups. Not much we can do if they are doing that to you. Gmail is usually really good about not doing these things if you have a gmail address you can change too.

Part of the issue is that we are a large forum and we send thousands of legit emails but some providers dont recognize it that way.


----------



## dr k (Nov 1, 2019)

Check spam and make sure they aren't going there. If they are, then moving an email to your inbox should do it or add the address to your contact list.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2019)

chilerelleno
 . I had all kinds of trouble with mine awhile back . Are you talking about getting notified on your cell phone ? If so I think you will need to sync the phone up with the other devices that you use for that e mail account .


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

Okay, working now.
Had some conflict between Comcast and Gmail, resolved now.

I hadn't actually checked my Google/Gmail accounts/mail in a long time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 3, 2019)

And just like that... Not working again.
WTH?!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2020)

bmudd14474

Here we go again, no email notifications.
Using comcast.net.


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2020)

I have email turned off but I see threads the I commented on not let me know by my avitar at the top of the page..   Weird


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> bmudd14474
> 
> Here we go again, no email notifications.
> Using comcast.net.


I got one for this post .


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2020)

I get the site's Alerts of replies to this thread, but no email notifications.
Been like this for awhile now.


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2020)

Mine was an email bump . I was not on the site .


----------



## old sarge (May 29, 2020)

I have not noticed any problems!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 29, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> bmudd14474
> 
> Here we go again, no email notifications.
> Using comcast.net.



Looking into it for you. I will advise when I get the delivery report.

Thank you sir.


----------

